# Substitutes For Carastan And Crystal 40



## sinkas (29/9/09)

Hi all, can anyone give me a good sub for these 2 malts, as far as I can see they are not avail in Aus.

I was thinking carasta:caraamber
crystal 40:weyermann caramunich 1

thoughts?


----------



## Screwtop (29/9/09)

Thought Carastan was another name for Crystal 40 or Light Crystal

http://www.homebrewheaven.com/light-crystal-malt-40-lov.htm

Screwy


----------



## Fourstar (29/9/09)

If you want to use Weyermann, i'd say so. 

Carastan AFAIK is an English crystal. @ 30L. Maybe Bairds pale or medium crystal is a better substitute

As for the 40L Crystal, i'd go caramunich II or joe white crystal..


----------



## therook (29/9/09)

sinkas said:


> Hi all, can anyone give me a good sub for these 2 malts, as far as I can see they are not avail in Aus.
> 
> I was thinking carasta:caraamber
> crystal 40:weyermann caramunich 1
> ...




I don't know how accurate this is sinkas but have a look anyway


View attachment malt_comparisons.xls


Rook


----------



## wessmith (29/9/09)

Carastan is a Bairds crystal malt and is available in a range of colours. The Carastan name is used primarily for US marketing along with the "old" Hugh Baird name. (It's been Bairds Malt since 1999 when Moray Firth Maltings merged with Hugh Baird)

A good substitute for any of the Carastan range will be the Bairds Light/medium/dark crystal, TF crystal or Simpsons crystal. The Weyermann Caramunich range will ferment a little dryer than the English crystals.

Wes


----------



## sinkas (29/9/09)

thansk fro that input


----------

